
Mister Rogers awarded $20M after defending PBS to US Senate in 1969. [video] - jkopelman
http://www.wimp.com/rogerssenate/
======
chanri
I wish there were more people like Mister Rogers.

You can't help but feel better about the world after listening to this video.

